# Has anyone done EFT?



## Batman2k7 (Jul 13, 2008)

EFT is absolutely wonderful and has been one of the most instrumental tools in my toolkit. checkout youtube.com for many EFT videos, peace!


----------



## fchtrading (Jun 11, 2008)

What exactly is EFT? How did it work for you?


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

it doesnt work for me


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*Free online summit on EFT*

If you've wanted to know more about EFT nd how it's done there's a free online event that will run for 10 consecutive days starting Sunday February 21st at 8 PM Eastern time (U.S.). I'm sure you can jump in late if you don't catch it the first day (today)

Excerpt from site advertisement:
_EFT works across the board. This simple meridian tapping
technique can be done one on one, or in a group setting
or YOU can do it - with just yourself._
_You will learn everything you need to know about EFT 
including self-tapping techniques AND experience group EFT 
sessions that can change you in the moment through The
Tapping Summit._

Link=> www.TappingWorldSummit.com. 
This is an online virtual audio event. You won't have to make any
phone calls, or download any software to experience the Tapping World
Summit, just connect to the link we have provided for you at the
designated time and days.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*EFT Video*


----------

